# Hobbytalk Snoop Dog Style



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

Check this out

http://www.asksnoop.com

then type 

www.hobbytalk.com

and shizzolate it...

pretty funny stuff


----------



## eviltone (Jul 17, 2003)

and i quote - the SHIZZALATOR



Snoop Dogg Shizzolator said:


> hankster writes "
> 
> 
> 
> ...


-Tone


----------



## smojoe (May 17, 2002)

word


----------



## RCRacer45s (Oct 22, 2002)

mang i dun even need dat ish to pull teh izzle it just flows out naturally wit teh izzle or teh sheeze at teh endizzle no needz 4 teh translatizzle whensz you gotz teh natural izzle skillzizzleness


----------



## smojoe (May 17, 2002)

1 l1k3 l33t 4l0t b3tt3r th3n sn00p d0g. 1ts 4l0t 34s13r t0 r34d, 4lt34st f0r th0s3 wh0 g4m3 4l0t..


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

what did u say


----------



## eviltone (Jul 17, 2003)

smojoe said:


> 1 l1k3 l33t 4l0t b3tt3r th3n sn00p d0g. 1ts 4l0t 34s13r t0 r34d, 4lt34st f0r th0s3 wh0 g4m3 4l0t..


Translation:
"I LIKE LEET A LOT BETTER THEN SNOOP DOG. ITS A LOT EASIER TO READ, ATLEAST FOR THOSE WHO GAME A LOT....."

heh, actually it wasnt originally made up by gamers... it was made up BACK IN THE DAY by software pirates back in the good ol' days of dialup bbs's and such........

-Tone


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

For shizzle my nizzle, Snoop Dizzles off the hizzle.


----------



## RCRacer45s (Oct 22, 2002)

1337 me>* teh rep fa sua l337


----------



## smojoe (May 17, 2002)

eviltone said:


> heh, actually it wasnt originally made up by gamers... it was made up BACK IN THE DAY by software pirates back in the good ol' days of dialup bbs's and such........
> 
> -Tone


 true, but gamers have adopted the "language"


----------



## eviltone (Jul 17, 2003)

smojoe said:


> true, but gamers have adopted the "language"


no doubt!

-Tone


----------

